

Samsung Should Be Broken Up. Here's Why - joshmarinacci
http://joshondesign.com/2015/04/01/samsungrant

======
sabret00the
Samsung is a huge multi-billion (maybe even trillion) dollar company of which
Electronics is only one division and you think it should be broken up because
a (non-flagship) Samsung Gear Live watch wouldn't pair with (non-flagship)
Samsung Galaxy Tab that was so forgettable, you couldn't remember the name of
it at the start of your blog post? You do realise that's incredibly ridiculous
right?

------
honest_joe
Sorry but this is a korean company. They work differently than the americans,
europeans or japanese.

They are evolving...SK gov is supporting small and medium businesses but it
still will take some time to happen.

